# How do you get EMS experience if no one will hire you with no experience ?



## Lorianne2010 (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

How do you get field experience if no one will hire you unless you have 6 months to a year of experience ? I have applied and applied for various jobs in the EMS world and have yet to even get an interview ....Very discouraging , does anyone have any suggestions ? Thanks! 


Lori


----------



## Tommerag (May 13, 2011)

Try look for Volunteer depts. If there are any in your area that is.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 13, 2011)

Don't worry. I know it's easier said than done. It's just the way the game is played in the medical field. Sometimes you get lucky and get picked up with an agency. Sometimes you don't. Either way, it'll come in sweet time. Keep your head up. B)


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 14, 2011)

> It's just the way the game is played in the medical field.



Only in EMS, at least to this extent.


----------



## alphatrauma (May 14, 2011)

Lorianne2010 said:


> ... does anyone have any suggestions ? Thanks!
> Lori



Yes

Be a bit more descriptive, in terms of where you are located, what level of certification you currently possess, and what type of "field" job you are looking for. 

As far as "experience" goes, many employers that are looking for a minimum of 6 months to a year, often want it to be with a PAID service. If you REALLY want a job, be flexible... portable [read: relocate] if need be. There are many 911/IFT agencies across the country that are almost ALWAYS hiring!


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2011)

Non traditional EMS, and have a solid hx of work experience.


----------



## nemedic (May 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Non traditional EMS, and have a solid hx of work experience.



+1. That's what got me hired (pending drug screen/physical) at the place i have been trying to get into. I made professional contacts from the personnel coming in to transport from where I currently work(and will probably stay on per diem). I may be mistaken, but I took it as a good sign that, when referring to how they know me, one medic said "he's one of the few people at (un named current job) that actually knows what the f*%$& they're doing."

Helps that the medic that was my main reference/referral was (1) my EMT school I/C, (2) is a supervisor @ the new company, and (3)A family friend.


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2011)

*Get vollie experience and letters of recommendation*

Take classes locally about extrication and such, then network with your teachers, who will be more likely to be attached to a service where you can get some experience; but get the letters, or at least get a note signed that you spent X hours doing Y at Z. Sort of like a report card.


----------



## medicRob (May 14, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> It's just the way the game is played in the medical field.



Perhaps for EMS. I am hard pressed to think of many other professions in the medical field where someone with credentials has that hard a time getting hired. The school I got my BSN from had a 100% hire rate right out of school.


----------



## ShotMedic (May 19, 2011)

RIDE A LONGs haha i say this a lot but its the best way to get your foot in the door. If people see your willing to take time(which is money) out of your day and ride a long then it shows them your committed. Plus you will get to see a lot which is good at first cause you can just soak everything up but after awhile you dont wanna get comfy WATCHING you want to be DOING. Keep a log and have the the person your riding with sign the log sheet at the end of the day to keep track of hours and good/bad experiences. If your not able to ride-a-long then i think most hospital ERs have volunteer positions available.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Perhaps for EMS. I am hard pressed to think of many other professions in the medical field where someone with credentials has that hard a time getting hired. The school I got my BSN from had a 100% hire rate right out of school.



The ADN programs around here are struggling to get their grads hired.

I think a new grad RN is a lot different creature than a newly-minted EMT or even Medic.  It's the elephant in the room again:  everyone knows that just completing class is not the same as being a fully prepared and ready-to-function independently EMS provider.

New grad RNs work alongside experienced providers, but new EMTs are out there, by themselves, in situations up to their necks sometimes.

One of my most difficult roles I've ever played has been deciding when a new EMT is ready to be out on his own.  Usually it's when he goes all the way to cocky and comes back to a position of humility and understands the need to continually be learning.

To the OP:  Ride alongs, volunteering, and keeping at it.


----------



## Artst10 (May 19, 2011)

ShotMedic said:


> RIDE A LONGs haha i say this a lot but its the best way to get your foot in the door. If people see your willing to take time(which is money) out of your day and ride a long then it shows them your committed. Plus you will get to see a lot which is good at first cause you can just soak everything up but after awhile you dont wanna get comfy WATCHING you want to be DOING. Keep a log and have the the person your riding with sign the log sheet at the end of the day to keep track of hours and good/bad experiences. If your not able to ride-a-long then i think most hospital ERs have volunteer positions available.



Hey I would love to do Ride Along time!!


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 20, 2011)

One thing that worked for me in the beginning was to make myself stand out.  Go in person, dressed up and wait to speak to the person over hiring.  Don't be a pest, but going in person will show how much you want a job.  I got over the experience hump by explaining how I was educated at a great program, and also explained how I am always finding mays to increase my knowledge.  I explained how my other non-medical experiences could benefit the company as well.  It was a quick meeting, lasting just a few minutes, but I walked out hired.

I personally think some places have minimums in place to keep underachievers away.  Best of luck in finding a place!!!


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2011)

*Um, call 911 and hitch rides to hospital?*

Forget I said that.


----------

